# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Pittsburgh PA Area

## WV Mike

My family will be relocating from WV to Pittsburgh in the next few months. #I would appreciate any info on the Old Time scene there.

Thanks, Mike

----------


## singularterm

You might check with the folks at acoustic music works:

Acoustic Music Works

-Michael

----------


## mandoman4807

Unless it has changed since I lived there (20 years ago ), Pittsburgh is not exactly a hot spot for bluegrass and old time music. 


Darrell

----------


## mandogoshen

Hi WV Mike,
There's a bluegrass/old timey jam on Tuesday nights at a place called 'The Starlight Lounge' in Blawnox. At least there was when I left a couple of years ago. You can contact a woman named Laurie Shea who a CD released called 'Goodbye to Hugh' featuring some local players. The email address is Lshearosa3@cs.com. Depending on where you live check the nearest music store bulletin board. There's a local bluegrass band called Coal Train who're real good(if they're still together)you may want to check out. The acoustic music scene is very small, but very active. Good luck!

----------


## WV Mike

mandogoshen and michael, thanks for the tips. we're going up next week to house shop. we're looking on the west side around moon. i met a clawhammer banjo player (terri) from the area at clifftop a few week ago. i think she has some connection to acoustic music works. thanks for the link.

mike

----------


## fangsdaddy

hi mike,
welcome to the 'burgh. 
there's a bluegrass jam at the starlight lounge in blawnox every tuesday nite. other genres tend to be played in the bar room. 
the acoustic music works is the store. steve is the owner. great dude.
calliope is the local folk music society. they put on 6 major shows a year. one usually features an old time act.
coal train broke up a while ago. you might recognize their mandolinist, david long.
terri has her own instrument/cd biz called waltzing bear.
for local musicians, there are two yahoo groups you should join:
bluegrass (has weekly updates for jams): http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/wpbgc/
old time: http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/OTMusicFriends/
feel free to email me w/any questions. pittsburgh is a great place to live, although it's not as pretty was west virginia. 
hope to see you/meet you at a jam!
sam

----------


## schaef0

booo i only find out about this AFTER I return to Penn State for the schoolyear...

----------


## fangsdaddy

dontcha return to the 'burgh for the holidays?

----------


## schaef0

hmm good point -- i'll be sure to check it out, then

----------

